# Would like an opinion on my "performance" - Caro Mio Ben



## AlainB

Hey,

Thought I'd record a little. My voice is far from perfect and so is my technique (except for breathing), and my vibrato has irregularities sometimes, unless it's just my hearing? I've started singing lessons roughly 3-4 weeks ago, and due to internship, I'm limited to an hour lesson per week. So, much, much to learn still! 

I didn't sing Caro Mio Ben in key, it wasn't my intention to do so either.

I kind of hate the "colour"/sound of my voice, but ah well...

Any opinions - and ultimately of course, advice for a 19 year-old, still-mostly-ignorant man? =p

Here's my video:






P.S.: Pardon my rather bad appearance, I should've shaved and pulled back my hair..

P.P.S.: I might've killed the song with my voice, haha.


----------



## Rasa

You definitely have a talented voice.


----------



## AlainB

Thanks for the response. 

Any advice though, perhaps? Think I should try to approach a different sound, or so; as in, is the sound actually attractive in a way, or is it too sharp or deep, etc.?


----------



## Rasa

I'm a horrible horrible singer. Infact, I'm not even a singer at all, so I can't really give tips.

The sound is good, but pitch and rythm and phrasing are matters best commented on by a pro.


----------



## AnnaLia

For 3-4 weeks of singing lessons, thats not bad! Is that near the bottom of your range? It is probably easier at least to practice with music turned up more, it will help with pitching and confidence. Also keep in mind that what you hear when you sing is very different to what everyone else hears when you sing. I'd perhaps work towards a slightly 'warmer' more mellow sound, if that makes sense, but I think that will develop as you go, and as you get better at supporting and control.
You have the makings of a beautiful rich tone, and that will improve as you learn your instrument


----------



## AlainB

Hey Anna. Thanks for your feedback and compliments, it's certainly appreciated.

It is near the bottom of my range, but not entirely. It is comfortable however. In my last lesson, which would be yesterday, I reached higher notes than the lesson before (two lessons ago, I could reach the G4 whereas I could sing the F4# cleanly but not the G4, and now I can reach the G4# whereas I can sing the G4 cleanly, but not G4#). It's certainly improving over time, but that doesn't mean I sound good in my higher reaches though.. I guess.

I've also decided to give _'Tre Sbirri... Una Carrozza'/Va Tosca - Te Deum_ a go. I misspoke myself a fair few times, so please forgive me. As you might notice, I have the tendency to make a weird sound when singing a tad higher.

I know the audio is rather crappy. Apologies for that. My iPhone wasn't recognized by my laptop, so I was forced to use its integrated microphone.

Also tried to watch if I sung in key. Did my best thus far. And lastly, I misspoke a few times, so apologies for that too.

So, what do you think? Quite an improvement, aye? 

And as aforementioned, I had a few issues regarding reaching the tad higher notes at once. Probably pushing the air a bit too much when going higher, as seen in this video.


----------



## CountessAdele

You have a rich full sound and good vibrato! I'm so jealous! I'm the opposite, I can get phrasing, pitch, and high notes right but my breathing isn't right. I don't know why, it feels like I'm breathing deep but I still have no vibrato. And my voice is so light it almost sounds shallow or hollow. I'm 19 too so I'm hoping I'll develope some power or weight. Ah well, time will tell.

You definately need to keep singing though!


----------



## kv466

Great voice! Definitely need some working on the pitch; it's everywhere.


----------



## AlainB

CountessAdele said:


> You have a rich full sound and good vibrato! I'm so jealous! I'm the opposite, I can get phrasing, pitch, and high notes right but my breathing isn't right. I don't know why, it feels like I'm breathing deep but I still have no vibrato. And my voice is so light it almost sounds shallow or hollow. I'm 19 too so I'm hoping I'll develope some power or weight. Ah well, time will tell.
> 
> You definately need to keep singing though!


Thanks for the compliments. 

Could you perhaps record yourself and post it? I'm curious as to hear what your voice is like.



kv466 said:


> Great voice! Definitely need some working on the pitch; it's everywhere.


Thanks again.

Regarding the pitch, were you talking mainly about the first video, or both? Did it improve pitch-wise if compared, too (although the two shouldn't be compared I guess)?


----------



## AnnaLia

You are certainly making improvements, keep working at it  Don't worry about pitch or timing etc too much. They are important, but your job is to get the process and technique of singing solid. Once you get the hang of that, the rest becomes a lot easier (including high notes) and you can work on fine tuning your sound and delivery. 
I think you're making amazing progress so far, considering how long you've been doing it, and its definitely improving. Take it steady and focus on the sensations of how the singing feels rather than how it sounds. This is the time you need to be really careful looking after your voice, and listening to your body. 

 No problems on the technical limitations. Its still enough to get an idea, and I've heard technology treating voices far worse than that.

Higher notes, is probably less a problem of too much air, probably more needing strength in support muscles, but that will come.

Definitely Definitely keep going! I wish I sounded that good after that many lessons lol.


----------



## CountessAdele

> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Could you perhaps record yourself and post it? I'm curious as to hear what your voice is like.


Haha! No I'm not that brave! Besides I hate listening to my voice, it's _pretty_ enough I suppose but I have no depth or warmth. You are very lucky because your vocal difficulties are things that can be fixed through training, mine are things only nature and time can fix. Definately keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## AlainB

CountessAdele said:


> You are very lucky because your vocal difficulties are things that can be fixed through training, mine are things only nature and time can fix. Definately keep us posted on your progress!


Thanks! 

Alrighty, a few months have passed and I felt I learnt some more things in terms of technique and the likes. Wanted to try and sing Il Gladiatore (sung by Pavarotti in the background, as I really haven't searched for an instrumental piece, and this one happened to be in my favourites XD).

Feedback would certainly be appreciated.  As I wrote in the video description:_ Decided I'd upload another video for some people to show them whether I improved or not over the last month or two. My current range is from Eb2 (sometimes D2, but shouldn't count) to G4, but when I go higher than D4 I tend to make that very gooey, over-darkened, round sound which sounds incredibly ugly... so I find that quite frustrating._


----------



## clavichorder

You certainly have a deep and powerful voice. You have about the same range as me, a little more on the higher side, so I'd like to hear your higher range, it might be better than you think.


----------



## AlainB

Oh hey there, didn't notice the reply at all ever since... somehow the forum didn't list it this time. Sorry!

Thanks for the compliments, it is much appreciated.  I assume you're an established or beginning singer as well? I wouldn't mind hearing you either! ^^

When I go into my higher range, I tend to lose all my confidence for one reason or another  I suppose that's to be expected with every beginning singer?

In the meantime, my singing teacher organized a singing performance for all of her students on Sunday, 3rd of June. I had to sing _Nel contrasto amor s'accende_ from Vaccai's _Metodo Pratico_, and _Sebben Crudele_. She advised me to keep it as "light" as possible, considering I tend to push when I go higher... which then in turn causes that gooey sound in the higher part.

So here's me singing a bit higher as you would like to hear (D4 in Sebben Crudele, so I suppose that'll do XD)

_Nel contraso amor s'accende_ was an introduction song, not the primary one... to get rid of my nerves considering it was my first time in front of a real audience. 






And _Sebben Crudele_ (I made some notable timing mistakes here and some other minor ones, so my apologies), attempting to sing it "lighter":






Thanks again for the compliments and feedback.


----------



## Bix

You have a lovely voice and a lovely tone, there are still some pitch and tempo issues but that can be learnt, where tone not so muc, and as I said, you have it.

On a side note, I liked your longer hair


----------



## AlainB

Thank you for your kindness. 

I personally disliked my longer hair... it looked so messy and was extremely annoying, because it would get greasy very quickly.


----------



## Jaws

The most important thing to do when you are learning to sing or play an instrument is to act on what the teacher says. Even things that seem silly little things that you think you are doing well, if the teacher says "you need to work on that" a good well qualified teacher knows more than you do, and they may know that the silly little thing is actually a building block that will allow you to do something later on.


----------



## AlainB

I understand. Might I ask where the part _"The most important thing to do when you are learning to sing or play an instrument is to act on what the teacher says."_ comes from? Unless I misunderstand, I didn't say I thought my teacher was wrong about anything.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## SnowMaiden

Those 2 videos in the concert hall are so lovely  You have definetely a great potential and a stunning voice texture! The only thing which my not professional ear hears is high notes. They are a bit constrained (mine are too actually lol) and you're trying to help yourself doing some motions. I'm usually recommended in such cases to breathe out and to send the sound and your power down, to the abdomen or even lower. To imagine something really heavy is wrapped around your body. Here is ment appoggio of course but it's just a way to catch it that I use.


----------



## AlainB

Thank you, Snow, and likewise!

My high notes sound strained indeed, although I don't remember experience a fatigue vocally. For one reason or another, I can't get the "ring" on the vowels 'e' and 'o'. In most cases I overdo the open throat/pulling of the soft palate and the other time I have it too low. Getting the right spot is quite hard. 

As for the breathing, I'm currently working on Appoggio as well. Great technique and extremely tiring for the muscles.


----------



## SnowMaiden

It's a common thing for us, beginners. I have the same problems - i sing differently and often change this magic vocal spot lol I hope that it'll come with years of training and hard work. So we shouldn't worry about that


----------



## andre

Hello alain,

The last video,s where a lot better,but you are singing with the piano,and that is also better for your voice.
Try to make a good articulation and,take your time on each note,don,t worry the pianist must follow you ,you are the boss!
If you want more tips write me,and by mail you can speak dutch to me,i live for longtime in france.
My lessons in the past was from, in that time old teachers.

Greetings,Andre.


----------



## AlainB

andre said:


> Hello alain,
> 
> The last video,s where a lot better,but you are singing with the piano,and that is also better for your voice.
> Try to make a good articulation and,take your time on each note,don,t worry the pianist must follow you ,you are the boss!
> If you want more tips write me,and by mail you can speak dutch to me,i live for longtime in france.
> My lessons in the past was from, in that time old teachers.
> 
> Greetings,Andre.


Hey there Andre and thanks for your reply. 

Do you mean that singing piano (as in, the 'p' in a score) is better for the voice because it's softer, or actually singing along to the piano (instrument)?

Thanks and I'll write you by email to ask some questions, if you could private message me your address.


----------



## andre

AlainB said:


> Hey there Andre and thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do you mean that singing piano (as in, the 'p' in a score) is better for the voice because it's softer, or actually singing along to the piano (instrument)?
> 
> Thanks and I'll write you by email to ask some questions, if you could private message me your address.


Hello Alain,

I mean that you singing with de piano!
And i give you my mail adres in your Private postbox!

hear from you,Greetings André.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Alain - hi from another 'would-be' bass !

Wonder if you're a little like me - we both have quite a low range, & maybe think the bottom end of it is where we're best.
I was quite surprised to be told by singing teachers that they much preferred working with my higher register; listening to your vids. I felt rather the same. The concert music stretched you more, and although like me you tend to 'close off' at the top a bit, the overall sound seemed much richer & warmer than the first piece I heard you sing.
Well worth persevering though - maybe we should try a 'duet for enthusiastic amateurs' !


----------



## AlainB

Hey cj!

Thank you for your reply, and my apologies for the rather slow reply to you.. for some reason I hadn't noticed a new reply to this thread at all. :S

I'm certainly inclined to agree with you; my teacher thought the very same. Although I feel rather... shy, when it comes down to singing in the higher range, I suppose we eventually have to train it, for it'll be certainly needed for the more difficult operas/arias (think of Verdi's Il Grand Inquisitor) 

I'd love to hear your voice and I certainly wouldn't mind a duet either!  The only thing that I wonder about, how? Haha. =P

###

Also, I decided to record myself singing Gia il sole dal Gange, since I had to practice that for the upcoming lesson. There are a few mistakes, and I haven't warmed up my voice *at all*, but since I wanted to record it anyway and before 10 PM (yeah, I'm stubborn, haha), I just did so.

There were a few occasions where I "shoot out" on the higher notes; they should've been sung more piano-like. So it sometimes makes it seem monotone. Oh well. 

Oh, and please don't mind the horrible beard and hair - I haven't done anything to make it nicer today. Was rather in a lazy mood. xD






And here I'm "demonstrating" my comfortable vocal range, from Eb2 (although my extreme low) to C4.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Good for you - can't struggle through those operatic trills etc.; prefer a nice Isis & Osiris, or a less flowery oratorio piece.
Alain, I think you've got a nicer voice than I/we have so far heard, but it means relaxing and trusting it a bit more...also I wonder if you shouldn't realise your limitations and 'work up' to some of the arias you're now trying ?! 
We have a good bit in common - much of this is advice I've received !
Sadly, one thing we don't share is an ability to record a performance and publish it. I struggle to write a message on these boards, never mind anything more advanced, so unless you'd care to join me on a cruise ship where I usually clear the bar with karaoke of an evening, you'll just have to take as read that I have some interest in singing...and even some idea of what it should sound like !


----------



## AlainB

Thanks for the reply and the compliment. 

I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "working up" to some of the arias? Do you mean perfecting, abandoning them, or something of that nature?

And indeed, I still feel shy in terms of my higher register, and I'm trying to trust my voice a bit more, although it's a rather slow process. Or that's what I feel anyway. I also tend to push too much whenever I go higher up my range.. apparently an issue that many singers face. Hopefully I'll be able to adjust it without having to readjust myself all too much.


----------



## AlainB

Thought I'd attempt one of my favourite arias, namely _Colpito qui m'avete_, but an octave lower. I suppose the explanations at the start could be a bit boring, so the singing starts at 2:28.

I feel that my higher notes are slightly less "forced" and gooey. 

EDIT: the video is recorded sideways for one reason or another, but it should be changed soon.

Also, the beginning is a bit more poorly sung than the rest of the video, because I had a few moments of letting my support go away. Pronunciation is sometimes too quick for me to express as well.


----------



## AlainB

My God, looking back at this previous video of Colpito qui m'avete, I feel rather ashamed... didn't sound as bad on the day I uploaded it. 

Well, decided to record myself singing my #1 favourite aria, although it's meant for tenors... still, why not?
Made a few pitching mistakes such as from 2:24 to 2:30, but I'm satisfied with it thus far. Or so I think...

I also have this certain nemesis... which would be singing higher on the vowel 'o' and italian 'u' - it sounds way too whiny/dark/woofey/goofy. Hopefully it'll go away in time. 






Improvement, aye?


----------



## sospiro

AlainB said:


> My God, looking back at this previous video of Colpito qui m'avete, I feel rather ashamed... didn't sound as bad on the day I uploaded it.


I'm not a teacher but I don't think anyone should _ever_ be ashamed of what they've done when they're learning something. Use it to measure your improvement.



AlainB said:


> Well, decided to record myself singing my #1 favourite aria, although it's meant for tenors... still, why not?
> Made a few pitching mistakes such as from 2:24 to 2:30, but I'm satisfied with it thus far. Or so I think...
> 
> I also have this certain nemesis... which would be singing higher on the vowel 'o' and italian 'u' - it sounds way too whiny/dark/woofey/goofy. Hopefully it'll go away in time.
> 
> Improvement, aye?


Definitely. And I wish you every success.



> whiny/dark/woofey/goofy


:lol: Just means you have a unique sound.


----------



## AlainB

Thanks, sospiro. 

My teacher organized a second showcase of her students, including me. You know, to show their progress [and hopefully, for the better]. I sung Vergin Tutto Amor - absolutely love it.

Tell me what you think  I tried to soften my somewhat excessive use of vibrato for this one.


----------



## sospiro

AlainB said:


> Thanks, sospiro.
> 
> My teacher organized a second showcase of her students, including me. You know, to show their progress [and hopefully, for the better]. I sung Vergin Tutto Amor - absolutely love it.
> 
> Tell me what you think  I tried to soften my somewhat excessive use of vibrato for this one.


Well done, that is lovely. If I may make a suggestion - if you're using a music book hold it or stand right in front of the lectern.

Shame about the woman at 1:44!


----------



## AlainB

Yeah, I'll keep that in mind for the next student presentation thing.  Cheers for the advice.

I also felt like I progressed more in the meantime, so wanted to record one of the most lovely pieces I've ever heard: Plaisir D'amour.

Let me know what you think in honesty.


----------



## Lt.Belle

I think you have a beautifull voice... Lots of depth and colour. And you sing good too but im no expert on that its just a feeling. I instantly thought about an aria from Le Zozze di Figaro: "Non più andrai, farfallone amoroso". I think this aria is perfect for you!
Gr. Jelle


----------



## AlainB

Hey OperaJelle,

I've never listened much to Mozart's operas; I much prefer the styles of Verdi and Bellini.
Nevertheless, I'll check out the aria and see if I can do something with it ^_^.

In the meantime, I had recorded a take 2 on Vergin, tutto amor - which I last sang in 2012 during Chrismas - and was relatively satisfied with it. Was flat on several occasions though, and it was a bit shouty/whiny.

What do you think?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

AlainB, you a great, warm voice, with more practice you'll be excellent. I'm not music expert, but I feel you have to work on the pitch, but I dunno if is your voice or the camera.


----------



## Lt.Belle

Hiya Alain... Have listened several times now you sang it with much more depth and dignity this time. I like both interpretations though! Feels not right to say something about your singing cause its never been taught to me the proper way. But still i do see progress ty for sharing!


----------

